# Education outside of America



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Oct 15, 2004)

I would really love to have a reformed education but there are no seminaries in New Zealand that deal with such a thing. Could someone please either suggest an online course or point me towards a place in New Zealand then that would be great.

I have wanted for ages to go off to a Bible College in New Zealand but none of them to my knowledge are reformed in any way.

Fraser


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 15, 2004)

Have you looked into Reformed Theological College in Victoria Australia? I don't know much about it but here's a link.
http://www.pastornet.net.au/rtc/


----------

